# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  She's  gone - i'm heartbroken, furious, and guilty

## triggerfinger

Sorry for the lengthy post.

I went to Repticon this past Saturday and bought a blood python from a reptile "rescue". I was so excited and trustful of these people(because they're supposedly a rescue), that I didn't get too offended by how roughly they were handling her when they put her in a bag (not to mention they put her in there really quickly) or that they didn't let me hold her because she was "nippy". I didn't take her out of the bag until I got home because I didn't want her to be too stressed, but when I did, I realized the poor thing was practically drowning in her own mucous. Her nose was pouring bubbles and her mouth and trachea looked disgusting. I took her to the vet and she was prescribed Baytril injections every other day. The first few injections went great. She seemed a bit more lively, but no improvement with the nose or mouth discharge and she would literally blow a giant bubble anytime she opened her mouth. Today, I gave her her injection like normal, but she wiggled and the needle went in pretty far for a second before I managed to keep her still and give it properly. However, there was a bit of blood when I pulled the needle out. I got a really weird feeling about it, but she seemed completely fine and I left to go into work for a couple of hours. I came back to a dead snake about two and a half hours later. Her water bowl was tipped over, there was urine everywhere, and she had a giant snot bubble the size of her head coming from her mouth. 

I know I gave the injection in the muscle, but I feel like the needle may have pierced something it shouldn't have when she moved, and I feel so guilty. I want to believe she passed because she was so sick and stressed. I also noticed she was severely dehydrated as well, which I guess I missed because I tried not to mess with her too much during her treatment, so I feel awful for that as well. I feel like I killed my snake, and I haven't stopped crying about it since I found her. I am very new to this, I know things happen, and I have learned so much from this, but I am overwhelmed with guilt. I am also furious at the "rescue" for selling me a sick animal. I left a review on their Facebook page. It was very calm and respectful, but honest. They had it removed from their page and blocked me. They know what they did, and they silenced me immediately to keep up their good image. 

Anyway, R.I.P sweet girl. You were dealt a crappy hand and I wish I could have saved you and given you the long, happy life you deserved. I'm so sorry.

----------

_Ashley96_ (11-19-2017),C.Marie (06-11-2017),_DLena_ (06-11-2017),Marzipan (06-13-2017),_Sunnieskys_ (06-11-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

So sorry for your loss , you did everything you could do.. Healing hugs and prayers.  Please remember you did way more to save her than the rescue that failed her so horrible or they would have given you a healthy snake to start a long and beautiful relationship

----------


## Kira

Don't blame yourself, clearly the rescue was trying to hide how sick she was. You should put them on blast everywhere with the name of the rescue- especially on the Fauna Classifieds BOI. That way other people will avoid this sham of a rescue.

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. Don't give up on keeping snakes, you sound like a fantastic keeper so don't let this bad experience ruin it for you. Just for next time, be sure to thoroughly examine the reptile. If a rescue/breeder won't let you hold a potential purchase that's definitely a red flag.

----------

Marzipan (06-13-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-12-2017),_redshepherd_ (06-12-2017)

----------


## bcr229

> Don't blame yourself, clearly the rescue was trying to hide how sick she was. You should put them on blast everywhere with the name of the rescue- especially on the Fauna Classifieds BOI. That way other people will avoid this sham of a rescue.
> 
> I'm terribly sorry for your loss. Don't give up on keeping snakes, you sound like a fantastic keeper so don't let this bad experience ruin it for you. Just for next time, be sure to thoroughly examine the reptile. If a rescue/breeder won't let you hold a potential purchase that's definitely a red flag.


I agree with all of this.  No reputable "rescue" would ever send a sick snake to a new home or even take it to an expo for adoption.  Do they even have 501c3 tax status, or is this a private "rescue" aka flipper?

I would put them on blast on Fauna, the Inquiries/Feedback group here, plus every forum I could find.  Since you mentioned Facebook I would at least post in "FBI - Feedback and Inquiries For Reptiles" and "Herpetoculture Feedback and inquiry" as those seem to have the most members.

Also it sounds like this was a very advanced RI; I very much doubt that the last shot of Baytril is what killed the snake.

----------

_Ashley96_ (11-19-2017),_GoingPostal_ (06-11-2017),_Kira_ (06-11-2017),Marzipan (06-13-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-12-2017)

----------


## DLena

Please don't beat yourself up over this. I understand how you feel, several people here do as well. Your heart was in the right place; you did all that you could...even took her to the vet.
We are all learning from this: Every SOURCE for a snake, or any pet for that matter, even if it's a "rescue" needs to be checked out. Every ANIMAL, purchased or adopted, needs to be checked over carefully.
I believe she knew you were trying to help her. What matters is rhT her last few days were spend in a kind, caring environment.
You did a very good thing.

----------


## KMG

Unless the needle the vet gave you was incorrect I doubt it was the cause of death. 

Learn from this. You should never buy anything you are not allowed hold or at least closely inspect. If you have nothing to hide you don't mind people looking. This person was hiding and stuck it to you. 

I don't know that Repticon would do anything but I think it would be worth an email or phone call to tell them what this person did and the condition their animals are in. Maybe they would ban them or inspect the animals if they come back.

----------

_KevinK_ (10-27-2017)

----------


## Jay1

So sorry for you loss buddy!!!

You did all that you could and gave her a kind, safe, caring place in which to spend her final day.

Jay

----------


## Kcl

It's extremely unlikely that the injection even injured her from your description. Sadly, you had a very, very ill snake. Recovery at that point is very difficult, especially if the snake is in otherwise poor shape. It really hurts, I know, I  personally am still sad over the dumeril's boa I received that was in poor shape and suddenly passed for no known reason after I had gotten her through antibiotics and started eating. But please try to let go of the guilt. You gave her the best chance you could - it is unfortunate and unethical that the rescue failed to either treat her appropriately or humanely euthanize instead of passing on a gravely sick snake.

----------

*bcr229* (06-12-2017),_DLena_ (10-28-2017),Marzipan (06-13-2017),_paulh_ (06-14-2017)

----------


## KevinK

No decent rescue is going to rehome an animal with known health problems before they are corrected, this completely defeats the purpose of a "rescue" to begin with. They wanted to save money on vet bills and therefore passed the animal on to you.

It's not your fault for having a heart about the matter....but PLEASE contact Repticon so that this vendor may be removed and we can all feel at ease. 

Best of luck to you.

----------

_DLena_ (10-28-2017),_L.West_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

I'm sorry to hear about this. I had a blood python earlier this year recover from a respiratory infection. I couldn't imagine losing her.

----------


## cchardwick

Sorry to hear about this terrible loss, we are all grieving with you.

----------

